# PIC 16f887 - TACOMETRO DIGITAL



## hasantini (Dic 23, 2010)

Hola buen dia, soy nuevo en este foro, creo que es en esta sección donde debo colocar esta consulta, si no es asi disculpen..

Les comento como es la cosa, tengo q realizar un proyecto para tecnicas digitales II en la universidad, en el cual debo utilizar un microcontrolador pic y un display lcd..

Luego de dar muchas vueltas buscando una idea, opte por hacer un cuenta vueltas digital, el cual me mostrará el numero de rpm del motor en el display, y quiero agregarle una barra de leds que se vaya encendiendo a medida q las rpm aumentan...

he visto varios hechos, videos en youtube, y algun que otro proyecto ya desarrollado, pero mi idea es hacerlo de cero, para aprender.

Por el momento solo creo entender que, un cuenta vueltas se conecta a la bobina de la moto, la cual genera pulsos, los cuales voy a utilizar como señal de entrada digamos, y analizando la frecuencia con la que se dan esos pulsos, "convierto" el dato de la frecuencia en RPM.

Si alguien sabe algo mas, me puede explicar con un poco mas de profundidad este funcionamiento les agradeceria mucho!! yo despues me ocupare de empezar a utilizar el asm para hacer el programa q necesite (nos piden q sea en asm) y del resto. Pero aun no comprendo bien el funcionamiento, como hago q mi pic pueda procesar la info que viene de la bobina!!

Desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 23, 2010)

Hola, bienvenido al foro. Yo hice uno desde cero en asm usando el 16F628A. Utilicé el TMR0 como contador para leer los pulsos provenientes de la bobina y luego lo visualizo en displays. Buscá info sobre ese timer, una vez tengas los pulsos contados, hacés lo que desees con ellos.

PD: tratá de conseguir el cd de este libro: http://www.pic16f84a.org/, ahí tenés muchas subrutinas interesantes y muy útiles que podés adaptar para el pic que vayas a utilizar, y de paso te recomiendo ese libro si recién estás empezando y no tenés mucha experiencia (como yo), está excelente para arrancar con los pics (en ASM).

Saludos


----------



## hasantini (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola! muchas gracias!! voy a tratar de conseguir ese cd!! he estado pensando tambien en como contar las vueltas de un motorcito chiquito, como de los autitos de juguete, pero no se me ocurre como contar las vueltas del eje... si alguien tiene alguna idea bienvenida sea 

De nuevo muchas gracias!!! un abrazo


----------



## lm555cn (Dic 30, 2010)

hasantini, si partimos de que tu puedes colocarle una rueda o piñon al motor y no estas limitado en ese sentido, puedes contar las rpm por los siguientes medios:

1) Sensor infrarojo, por ejemplo al rebote de un emisor o el "corte" de la misma a traves de una ranura.
2) Sensor magnetico, se coloca un elemento en la rueda que corte un campo magnetico

Espero te sirvan las sugerencias.


----------



## hasantini (Dic 31, 2010)

Muchas gracias!!! voy a implementar alguna de esas dos sugerencias!!! un abrazo y feliz año nuevo para todos!


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 13, 2011)

hola amigo...
Mira, yo tengo uno diseñado, y con las bases del mio, podes hacer el tuyo, con la opcion de poder implementarlo mediante jumpeos o programacion para vehiculos de 1 a 8 cilindros...
como podes hacer esto?, sencillo,implementando y reflotando un poco de teoria de mecanica, tenemos que en el distribuidor de un motor convencional de 4 cilindros, el captor nos da 4 señales por cada ciclo del completo del motor (escape,admision,explosion, etc...); luego, implementas una formula sencilla para leer y o contar estos pulsos:
count portb.3, 125, revo 
revo= (revo / 4)/2 * 240 
En el caso de un vehiculo 6 cilindros, son 6 los pulsos del captor para indicar que tenemos el ciclo completo, y en uno de 8, son 8 pulsos para indicarnos que el motor, ya tuvo el ciclo completo...
En el caso de ser una moto, hay que ver si es mono cilindrica o bi-cilindrica para saber cuantos pulsos nos da el captor, sensor magnetico, o lo que tenga.... Si es una moto relativamente nueva, podes irte directamente a su ECU, y sacar la señal desde el CDI...
Espero que te sirva de orientacion mi comentario...te dejo el link donde subi parte del chiche nuevo  

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/...tro-digital-para-automovil/msg42613/#msg42613


----------

